# Stepping Stones On Steep Slope



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

There are many ways to accomplish what you are looking to do. Please take some photos of the area and post them. That way we can see what you see. It will be much easier to tackle this if that is the case. Also, your geographic location will help as well.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Post pictures showing the space and the amount of slope involved. And use your user control panel to update your location. Seeing the space and knowing where you're located will change what advice might be offered.


----------



## KDogHall (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I have taken pictures of the slope which shows how I was envisioning the path laid out, however am open to any and all suggestions.

I live on Long Island so we get cold winters and plenty of rain in the spring and fall.

Thanks again for any and all help!


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pix. 

What do you expect to use the path for? How often will it get used? That matters in how it might be constructed. If you're only going to use it infrequently then using those stones might work. But if you intended to use it regularly I'd think more about setting up some real stairs instead. It wouldn't be too hard to set them up. But those round stones, on that much of an angle, would be a little precarious to set up like stairs. It'd work better to have more rectangular material to work with, as that would give an inside edge to stand on and take the load. Those circle wouldn't have that back inside edge and walking on them would likely work them loose sooner than you'd like.


----------



## KDogHall (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not likely to use the path very often. I am only in my yard on the weekends during the warm months and would only likely use that path 2-3 times a day on those weekends. I would only be walking on the path as well as I have a different path that is less sloped that I use for a wheelbarrow and such. I understand that stairs are the ideal, but they are not within my budget as they require purchase of new materials and hiring of a professional as I am not capable of a project like that.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

KDogHall said:


> I have taken pictures of the slope...


That slope is crying out for some sort of terracing.

A series of shortish retaining walls with flat usable ground between them.
LINK to pictures


----------



## KDogHall (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree about the terracing, however that is something that would require purchase of materials and hiring of a professional which I cannot afford.


----------



## KDogHall (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you guys think if I embedded the stepping stones in the ground and then surrounded them with some type of ground cover plant that would hold them in place?


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I think anything will wash out over time.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Installing some terracing or stairs isn't that hard to do. Yes, it would take materials you don't already have. But since you've got another path then perhaps it'd be better to stick with that one instead of using the wrong materials to make another one.

But given the state of that surface I take it there's not a lot of sun hitting it? Lots of tree coverage? That and it doesn't look like it gets washed out with a lot of rain. So you "could" dig a rough stairway into the soil and place the pavers on it. It wouldn't be ideal. 

The biggest problem being the round edge wouldn't give you a good back surface to walk on. So you'd be walking more toward the front edge of it and that would tend to work it loose over time. But then you'd just be digging/packing it back together again. 

Make no mistake, however, this wouldn't be a path I'd let others go walking on. I wouldn't let someone unfamiliar with it run the risk of breaking their ankle (or worse) on a poorly set up stair. My insurance agent wouldn't take kindly to claims made against my policy for something like that.

Honestly, if you already have another path then leave this project for when you have funds to do it right.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

With that angle I could see myself slipping on those, especially if there's moisture.


----------



## KDogHall (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you think it'd be possible to cut the stepping stones in half to have a bunch of semi circles? What kind of tool would this require? I believe theyre made from concrete/cement.

I'm also wondering if there is a minimum degree of the slope that would make the path safest for the circular stepping stone path. Anyone have thoughts on what that slope would need to be? 5 degrees?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, if they're just plain cement pavers then it'd be simple enough to score and break them. There are tools to do this for smaller pavers and bricks, but you could just as well use a chisel. You'd just mark where you'd want to break them and work inward with the chisel along that line. That's your least expensive route. Big mallet and big masonry chisel and a bit bottle of ibuprofen for your sore arms afterward!

Otherwise you'd have to use a saw with a masonry blade. Either put one in your circular saw or rent a wet saw. Just be prepared for a helluva lot of dust with a dry masonry blade. Be sure to wear a mask to avoid breathing the dust. With either method be sure to wear eye protection to avoid injury.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I've always scored with a angle grinder and masonry blade then one whack with my cold chisel and I'm done.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

brockmiera said:


> I've always scored with a angle grinder and masonry blade then one whack with my cold chisel and I'm done.


Sure, if you've got one those grinders are GREAT for that. Again, wear eye and hearing protection.


----------

